# Poultry - not permitted in my zoning



## justwondering

My neighbour purchased 4 chicks for laying eggs. although we are zoned as a rural residential, which does not allow livestock, we had no issue with it. Turns out two of those are barred rock roosters and they not only crow in the morning, but anytime they feel threatened. they let them free range on a 1 acre lot. I spoke to my neighbour about my concerns (as the pen is right under our window) and explained that we didn't mind the hens, but the roosters were a problem. She looked straight through me like I didn't exist. I am trying to give her the benefit of the doubt and contacted the township to enquire about the zoning of my property (ours is the same) and was categorically told to file a complaint. I still want to give my neighbour the chance to keep her hens, and I have written to request that she remove the roosters by Dec. 31 or I will contact the town. I would like to think that I am being reasonable (I even offered to have them relocated to another friend's farm that is zoned for livestock), but how would you feel to receive such a letter (non threatening, factual but direct).. This has been going on for about 4 months and we are reluctant to take this next step. Are roosters required to keep hens? Anyone?


----------



## Kokoschicks

I actually went through the exact same thing as you but I was on the other end... I do respect that you talked to them first instead of the town such should have solved the problem to simply get rid of the roosters, which In my situation my neighbors contacted the town instantly and I had to remove my whole flock instead of just my rooster. And no you do not need a rooster when keeping hens, unless you want to breed them. And the rooster is great protection for the hens sake! I also have 1 question for you since I had to deal with this on the other end which really pissed me off. What exactly don't you like about the rooster? Its such a natural noise which dates back so far in our history .. do you have a dog? If so do you think your neighbors can't hear it when it barks? And they don't complain. Or let's say you lived next to the road and a loud car drove by at sunrise. Would you call the cops on that car? Or if they mowed their lawn, ran a log splitter, or started up their harley at sunrise. Idk maybe im just different because I don't mind the noise of the rooster I like it. I think we all should be up at sunrise every morning. Its natural. Unless you work 3rd shift then that would suck. But think about this and ask yourself if you had to get rid of a pet which you raised from birth just because its a little loud. Also if they have an acre of land see if they will atleast move their coop to the back of their property. If I offended you in anyway im sorry but I just don't understand. If you have any other questions please feel free to ask..


----------



## kimberley

i had a rooster that crowed at 3 a m. my neighbors didnt complain but i didnt want them too and i know it was aggravating. i got rid of them myself.. i do have a silkie but he doesnt crow unless he is still in the coop. but you can also end up with loud hens that sound just liike roosters too. but i dont see a problem with you going to the town if you told the neighbor your concerns. they shouldnt have roosters if it is bothering the neighbors and you dont need them to get eggs. i liked my big rooster i got rid of but he would start crowing right under the neighbors window and he was LOUD, so hes gone to someone for breeding.


----------



## justwondering

Kokoschicks thanks for your reply. I do not have a dog and car noise leaf lowers etc do not bother me. It is the pitch and the fact that we are only on a one acre lot and not zoned for animals. They just got the roosters this summer (they are inexperienced with livestock) so i don't think they are keeping them because they're attached to them I don't know why because they seemed to not want them until I complained. So I honestly think they are doing it to irritate us. I am going to send them the bylaw, wait until spring (we don't have a/c) and if it doesn't get better then call the town. I feel I have been more than fair and I really do t want to take this route. And that bit about getting up in morning is strange because I hardly hear them in the morning. They crow all day long, not just the am.


----------



## Kokoschicks

justwondering said:


> Kokoschicks thanks for your reply. I do not have a dog and car noise leaf lowers etc do not bother me. It is the pitch and the fact that we are only on a one acre lot and not zoned for animals. They just got the roosters this summer (they are inexperienced with livestock) so i don't think they are keeping them because they're attached to them I don't know why because they seemed to not want them until I complained. So I honestly think they are doing it to irritate us. I am going to send them the bylaw, wait until spring (we don't have a/c) and if it doesn't get better then call the town. I feel I have been more than fair and I really do t want to take this route. And that bit about getting up in morning is strange because I hardly hear them in the morning. They crow all day long, not just the am.


I definitely think that you have given them enough time to get rid of them and if they Arnt listening then contact the town asap. I just went a little off topic because I had to get rid of all my Chickens because one of my chickens turned out to be a rooster and started crowing at 6 am and instantly complained to the town I easily would have got rid of him if they addressed me.


----------



## fuzziebutt

justwondering said:


> Kokoschicks thanks for your reply. I do not have a dog and car noise leaf lowers etc do not bother me. It is the pitch and the fact that we are only on a one acre lot and not zoned for animals. They just got the roosters this summer (they are inexperienced with livestock) so i don't think they are keeping them because they're attached to them I don't know why because they seemed to not want them until I complained. So I honestly think they are doing it to irritate us. I am going to send them the bylaw, wait until spring (we don't have a/c) and if it doesn't get better then call the town. I feel I have been more than fair and I really do t want to take this route. And that bit about getting up in morning is strange because I hardly hear them in the morning. They crow all day long, not just the am.


You have been more than generous with these people, and some people just don't understand that others don't love their animals as much as they do, just like they don't understand that all kids aren't adorable!! If they still don't get rid of the roosters on their own, then yes, go to the town. You will have done nothing wrong.


----------



## justwondering

Thanks. Just trying to get along with my neighbours and trying to help them understand not just being an entitled jerk, but I suppose if they're not willing to listened to me, they never consided me as a neighbor. I wish they had reacted like some of you and then I wouldnt have to worry


----------



## 7chicks

You've been kind about the whole situation and educated about it. Most people just shoot off without having done any homework or given any thought to what they are doing/saying. Many crazies out there these days so it does make confrontation scary anymore. Let someone else step in now and take over. You've done just fine. Good luck.


----------



## ChicksNHerps

I just got a rooster for my small flock, and as soon as I got him I brought him over to my neighbor who lives in the same house and told her outright "This is my new rooster, if he gets to be too much and is bothering you don't hesitate to come to me and I will rehome him ASAP." I haven't had a problem as of yet, you can barely hear him when he is in the coop and I only let him out of the coop after 10am during the day so he doesn't bother anyone.


----------



## piglett

ChicksNHerps said:


> I just got a rooster for my small flock, and as soon as I got him I brought him over to my neighbor who lives in the same house and told her outright "This is my new rooster, if he gets to be too much and is bothering you don't hesitate to come to me and I will rehome him ASAP." I haven't had a problem as of yet, you can barely hear him when he is in the coop and I only let him out of the coop after 10am during the day so he doesn't bother anyone.


welcome to the forum
we have 2 silkie hens & 8 babies camping out in the woodshed at the moment.

piglett
wolfeboro,nh


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

*KNOW your FACTS first ;-)*



justwondering said:


> My neighbour purchased 4 chicks for laying eggs. although we are zoned as a rural residential, which *does not allow livestock*, we had no issue with it. Turns out two of those are barred rock roosters and they not only crow in the morning, but anytime they feel threatened. they let them free range on a 1 acre lot. I spoke to my neighbour about my concerns (as the pen is right under our window) and explained that we didn't mind the hens, but the roosters were a problem. She looked straight through me like I didn't exist. I am trying to give her the benefit of the doubt and contacted the township to enquire about the zoning of my property (ours is the same) and was categorically told to file a complaint. I still want to give my neighbour the chance to keep her hens, and I have written to request that she remove the roosters by Dec. 31 or I will contact the town. I would like to think that I am being reasonable (I even offered to have them relocated to another friend's farm that is zoned for livestock), but *how would you feel to receive such a letter* (non threatening, factual but direct).. This has been going on for about 4 months and we are reluctant to take this next step. *Are roosters required to keep hens?* Anyone?


First, WELCOME to the Chicken Forum! You mention your neighbors land (and your land) is Zoned "Rural Residential" (RR)....are you certain this means "NO LIVESTOCK"??? My home and land is also zoned RR and it specifically states the #1 uses for RR zoned property are "Farm & Forest"....have you ever been on a Farm that had "NO LIVESTOCK"??? If you are certain the Rural Residential zoning is specific and does NOT allow livestock (or poultry....they are different) then I would NOT send a letter to the neighbor. It's time to visit your township or county zoning office for a copy of the document that says "NO LIVESTOCK", then take it to the neighbor and have another face to face discussion with the documents in hand. Ask her again to get rid of the roosters (no, you dont need roosters to get eggs) and is she refuses show her the zoning documents and explain the next step will be to go to the zoning board! Don't call the police, they don't necesarily enforce zoning issues....you will need your township or county officials to address the problem in most cases.


----------



## justwondering

Hello there. Just an update, further to the previous reply. I did speak with the township and RR in our township means no farm animals, specifically no chickens or roosters. But, turns out I didn't have to do anything with that information as my neighbours ended up getting rid of the roosters because they became extremely aggressive when they were penned up for the winter, so it all worked out (well, perhaps not for the rooster) good in the end. As far as I know, they still have the chickens, but they don't bother me, and even though they are not "technically allowed", I am not prepared to make an issue of it. they have to listen to my kids, so its all about living together. Thanks for your replies and advice. Sometimes the best course of action is no action at all.


----------



## doubleoakfarm

So glad it all worked out well in the end!


----------



## kaufranc

Me too! No harm done!


----------



## Sundancers

I'm so lost ...................


----------



## piglett

justwondering said:


> Hello there. Just an update, further to the previous reply. I did speak with the township and RR in our township means no farm animals, specifically no chickens or roosters. But, turns out I didn't have to do anything with that information as my neighbours ended up getting rid of the roosters because they became extremely aggressive when they were penned up for the winter, so it all worked out (well, perhaps not for the rooster) good in the end. As far as I know, they still have the chickens, but they don't bother me, and even though they are not "technically allowed", I am not prepared to make an issue of it. they have to listen to my kids, so its all about living together. Thanks for your replies and advice. Sometimes the best course of action is no action at all.


i myself like roosters much better than kids because they only have a "crowing session" a few times a day, well atleast that is how mine are.
it they crowed all of the time they would go camping )))
some kids on the other hand are yelling day & night ....not sure what that is all about


----------



## melvawicklund

Bothell, WA
We are allowed 3 hens and no roosters. 
My community within Bothell has an HOA and they have conflicting Rules and Regulations with their Bylaws. Bylaws says to follow Bothell City Code and the Rules and Regulations
says No Poultry of any kind. Luckily I appealed this and won a "Grandfather Clause" situation as they made the Rules and Regulations up after I already had chickens.


----------



## Energyvet

Horray for you! Nice outcome.


----------



## ReTIRED

justwondering said:


> Hello there. Just an update, further to the previous reply. I did speak with the township and RR in our township means no farm animals, specifically no chickens or roosters. But, turns out I didn't have to do anything with that information as my neighbours ended up getting rid of the roosters because they became extremely aggressive when they were penned up for the winter, so it all worked out (well, perhaps not for the rooster) good in the end. As far as I know, they still have the chickens, but they don't bother me, and even though they are not "technically allowed", I am not prepared to make an issue of it. they have to listen to my kids, so its all about living together. Thanks for your replies and advice. Sometimes the best course of action is no action at all.


I know something about "Zoning". It is a "political embarrassment" _usually.....
AND..._it tends to reduce a property-owner's inherent RIGHTS by _giving those RIGHTS to people who DON'T own that property _*!!!*
My _PERSONAL OPINION _is that *IF *YOU don't like what your neighbor is doing on their OWN PROPERTY....YOU have the "option" of offering them enough MONEY for THEIR Property to induce them to SELL to you.
*OTHERWISE.....*keep YOUR NOSE *OUT *of your neighbor's affairs *!!
*( and maybe....they'll keep THEIR NOSE out of yours.)

and *THAT *is how _*I feel about it*_* !!!

-*ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *6 years as a Planning Commissioner...2 years as Chairman....in a VERY RAPIDLY Growing area. I've seen it all.


----------



## piglett

ReTIRED said:


> I know something about "Zoning". It is a "political embarrassment" _usually....._
> _AND..._it tends to reduce a property-owner's inherent RIGHTS by _giving those RIGHTS to people who DON'T own that property _*!!!*
> My _PERSONAL OPINION _is that *IF *YOU don't like what your neighbor is doing on their OWN PROPERTY....YOU have the "option" of offering them enough MONEY for THEIR Property to induce them to SELL to you.
> *OTHERWISE.....*keep YOUR NOSE *OUT *of your neighbor's affairs *!!*
> ( and maybe....they'll keep THEIR NOSE out of yours.)
> 
> and *THAT *is how _*I feel about it*_* !!!*
> **
> *-*ReTIRED-
> *P.S. *6 years as a Planning Commissioner...2 years as Chairman....in a VERY RAPIDLY Growing area. I've seen it all.


*or they can put up a big fence & then shut their yap*


----------



## briannasellars

I understand you not liking the rooster crowing but just because they haven't had the roosters Long doesn't mean they arnt attached


----------



## ReTIRED

justwondering said:


> My neighbour purchased 4 chicks for laying eggs. although we are zoned as a rural residential, which does not allow livestock, we had no issue with it. Turns out two of those are barred rock roosters and they not only crow in the morning, but anytime they feel threatened. they let them free range on a 1 acre lot. I spoke to my neighbour about my concerns (as the pen is right under our window) and explained that we didn't mind the hens, but the roosters were a problem. She looked straight through me like I didn't exist. I am trying to give her the benefit of the doubt and contacted the township to enquire about the zoning of my property (ours is the same) and was categorically told to file a complaint. I still want to give my neighbour the chance to keep her hens, and I have written to request that she remove the roosters by Dec. 31 or I will contact the town. I would like to think that I am being reasonable (I even offered to have them relocated to another friend's farm that is zoned for livestock), but how would you feel to receive such a letter (non threatening, factual but direct).. This has been going on for about 4 months and we are reluctant to take this next step. Are roosters required to keep hens? Anyone?


I _THINK that _*YOUR ATTITUDE* is unreasonable. 
It seems to me....that YOU bought YOUR PROPERTY with the _EXPECTATION _that YOU could use it as though YOU owned it. 
( SAME for your neighbor.) 
I _*seriously DOUBT *_that either one of you (at that time) was the least bit _concerned _about chickens.  

IF YOUR _PHYSICAL_ PROPERTY is not being invaded....(tresspassed-upon)....
I don't think that YOU have anything to "quibble" about.
YOU can't buy 1/2 acre...and then expect to CONTROL 160 acres.
.....I DON'T "buy" your concerns OR the Gub-Mint LAW.
IF it's Right.....It's right.....
BUT...tell me...just WHAT DID you BUY....in your "mindset" ? (the "Whole danged COUNTY" ?)

I don't like YOUR attitude one bit. It causes MANY PROBLEMS that should otherwise NEVER be a concern.

MY OPINION: *YOU *are "off-base" and tagged "*out*". 

BUT...that's _only_ MY opinion. 
I'm SURE that others will differ with me.

-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *I served 6 years on a City PLANNING COMMISSION...2 years as CHAIRMAN.....I think I've "Heard-it-ALL"...but _perhaps _people WANT Gub-Mint CONTROL these days !!! If so....they will regret that attitude *! (*someday*)
P.P.S. *No Animosity Intended here. *MY POINT IS: *Be Careful WHAT Liberties you steal from your neighbor...for YOU are STEALING from YOURSELF at the SAME TIME *!!!*


----------



## Reinerchick

ReTIRED said:


> I THINK that YOUR ATTITUDE is unreasonable.
> It seems to me....that YOU bought YOUR PROPERTY with the EXPECTATION that YOU could use it as though YOU owned it.
> ( SAME for your neighbor.)
> I seriously DOUBT that either one of you (at that time) was the least bit concerned about chickens.
> 
> IF YOUR PHYSICAL PROPERTY is not being invaded....(tresspassed-upon)....
> I don't think that YOU have anything to "quibble" about.
> YOU can't buy 1/2 acre...and then expect to CONTROL 160 acres.
> .....I DON'T "buy" your concerns OR the Gub-Mint LAW.
> IF it's Right.....It's right.....
> BUT...tell me...just WHAT DID you BUY....in your "mindset" ? (the "Whole danged COUNTY" ?)
> 
> I don't like YOUR attitude one bit. It causes MANY PROBLEMS that should otherwise NEVER be a concern.
> 
> MY OPINION: YOU are "off-base" and tagged "out".
> 
> BUT...that's only MY opinion.
> I'm SURE that others will differ with me.
> 
> -ReTIRED-
> P.S. I served 6 years on a City PLANNING COMMISSION...2 years as CHAIRMAN.....I think I've "Heard-it-ALL"...but perhaps people WANT Gub-Mint CONTROL these days !!! If so....they will regret that attitude ! (someday)
> P.P.S. No Animosity Intended here. MY POINT IS: Be Careful WHAT Liberties you steal from your neighbor...for YOU are STEALING from YOURSELF at the SAME TIME !!!


Sorry to say, but I completely agree.


----------



## ReTIRED

_*Reinerchick,
*_I don't understand _WHY_ you would be....
quote: "Sorry to say..." unquote.
I'm NOT a danged-bit "Sorry-to-say"....
It IS THE TRUTH....( _as I see it _)
I ain't in no danged "Courtroom"....so I have no reason to apologize....
...for "telling-the-truth".
AND _*neither do YOU.

*_THANKS for YOUR COMMENT *! 
*( NEVER APOLOGIZE when YOU are RIGHT. Just accept that ....some other people ain't right....
....and _TRY _to allow for that IF possible.)

_*just an "Old Curmudgeon",
*_-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet

I was on the other end of that stick. I have many neighbors that come by and tell me how much they love hearing my roosters (yes plural.). But I have one neighbor who called Animal control to complain. They are not even direct neighbors as having adjoining property. Well our city has no rules about chickens so when animal control came and saw my chickens were clean, healthy and well cared for the officer told me my neighbor had no reason to complain. That's when I told her I was also an actively licensed veterinarian. The properties were not even along side one another. And they lied saying my Roo crowed at 4:30 am which is not possible. My flood lights go on at 11 PM to walk the dogs one last time before bed and the Roos stay quiet. So no sun up at 4:30 means no noise from the Roo. Also my other neighbors were outraged much more than I was about the complaint. 

When I was a kid I had a pet Roo who would come in and watch Mr. Rogers Neighborhood with me after school. Some neighbors complained. They lived 5 blocks away. I had to get rid of him and it broke my heart. That's why I have chickens now - to correct that wrong that was done to me 40 years ago. 

So while you're being so irritated... Consider that other people have feelings, desires, hopes, plans, and pets that bring them joy. And get a life.


----------



## ReTIRED

Clapping hands !!! here....for *Energyvet's COMMENT !!!*

Atta-girl ! *Tell 'em !!!

*   
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Reinerchick

ReTIRED said:


> Reinerchick,
> I don't understand WHY you would be....
> quote: "Sorry to say..." unquote.
> I'm NOT a danged-bit "Sorry-to-say"....
> It IS THE TRUTH....( as I see it )
> I ain't in no danged "Courtroom"....so I have no reason to apologize....
> ...for "telling-the-truth".
> AND neither do YOU.
> 
> THANKS for YOUR COMMENT !
> ( NEVER APOLOGIZE when YOU are RIGHT. Just accept that ....some other people ain't right....
> ....and TRY to allow for that IF possible.)
> 
> just an "Old Curmudgeon",
> -ReTIRED-


Haha, you're right. Thank you


----------



## Reinerchick

justwondering said:


> My neighbour purchased 4 chicks for laying eggs. although we are zoned as a rural residential, which does not allow livestock, we had no issue with it. Turns out two of those are barred rock roosters and they not only crow in the morning, but anytime they feel threatened. they let them free range on a 1 acre lot. I spoke to my neighbour about my concerns (as the pen is right under our window) and explained that we didn't mind the hens, but the roosters were a problem. She looked straight through me like I didn't exist. I am trying to give her the benefit of the doubt and contacted the township to enquire about the zoning of my property (ours is the same) and was categorically told to file a complaint. I still want to give my neighbour the chance to keep her hens, and I have written to request that she remove the roosters by Dec. 31 or I will contact the town. I would like to think that I am being reasonable (I even offered to have them relocated to another friend's farm that is zoned for livestock), but how would you feel to receive such a letter (non threatening, factual but direct).. This has been going on for about 4 months and we are reluctant to take this next step. Are roosters required to keep hens? Anyone?


I live in a residential area and we are not zoned for livestock but chickens do not count as livestock, atleast where I live. If the chickens are not destroying your things, getting in your yard, ect. It's really none of your business. If they want to have a rooster or two that's between them only, not you. You think you are being reasonable, but your not. They might need the roosters for breeding or showing. Or they might just be attached to them. I think you need to completely back off of the whole thing. It's their property, you can't tell someone what they can and can't do on their own land. Their not telling you what to do in your yard, so don't tell them. If they didn't ask your opinion what you thought of the roosters then don't give it.

And honestly if I got that letter I would be mad. Because that means other people have been sticking their nose in my business.

It's their business, not yours. Stay out it.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> I was on the other end of that stick. I have many neighbors that come by and tell me how much they love hearing my roosters (yes plural.). But I have one neighbor who called Animal control to complain. They are not even direct neighbors as having adjoining property. Well our city has no rules about chickens so when animal control came and saw my chickens were clean, healthy and well cared for the officer told me my neighbor had no reason to complain. That's when I told her I was also an actively licensed veterinarian. The properties were not even along side one another. And they lied saying my Roo crowed at 4:30 am which is not possible. My flood lights go on at 11 PM to walk the dogs one last time before bed and the Roos stay quiet. So no sun up at 4:30 means no noise from the Roo. Also my other neighbors were outraged much more than I was about the complaint.
> 
> When I was a kid I had a pet Roo who would come in and watch Mr. Rogers Neighborhood with me after school. Some neighbors complained. They lived 5 blocks away. I had to get rid of him and it broke my heart. That's why I have chickens now - to correct that wrong that was done to me 40 years ago.
> 
> So while you're being so irritated... Consider that other people have feelings, desires, hopes, plans, and pets that bring them joy. And get a life.


*go get um girl!! *


----------



## piglett

Reinerchick said:


> I live in a residential area and we are not zoned for livestock but chickens do not count as livestock, atleast where I live. If the chickens are not destroying your things, getting in your yard, ect. It's really none of your business. If they want to have a rooster or two that's between them only, not you. You think you are being reasonable, but your not. They might need the roosters for breeding or showing. Or they might just be attached to them. I think you need to completely back off of the whole thing. It's their property, you can't tell someone what they can and can't do on their own land. Their not telling you what to do in your yard, so don't tell them. If they didn't ask your opinion what you thought of the roosters then don't give it.
> 
> And honestly if I got that letter I would be mad. Because that means other people have been sticking their nose in my business.
> 
> It's their business, not yours. Stay out it.


if your not happy with what the people down the street are doing go round up some cash & buy them out. either that or move
we are in a residential area & we are allowed 1 farm animal
however poultry doesn't count.
someone would have to figure out how many chickens = a "beast"
that is what our zoning says ....everyones is different
we have 4 roosters rite now
if i get tired of hearing 1 or all of them i'll fetch a pot
if not they will live out their lives here.

good day all
patrick evans
177 beach pond rd
wolfeboro, new hampshire 03894


----------



## Reinerchick

piglett said:


> if your not happy with what the people down the street are doing go round up some cash & buy them out. either that or move
> we are in a residential area & we are allowed 1 farm animal
> however poultry doesn't count.
> someone would have to figure out how many chickens = a "beast"
> that is what our zoning says ....everyones is different
> we have 4 roosters rite now
> if i get tired of hearing 1 or all of them i'll fetch a pot
> if not they will live out their lives here.
> 
> good day all
> patrick evans
> 177 beach pond rd
> wolfeboro, new hampshire 03894


Exactly, if your not happy buy them out or stay out of their business.


----------



## Riverdale

piglett said:


> someone would have to figure out how many chickens = a "beast"


The USDA has something called 'animal units' (basically a 1000# cow, (5) 200# pigs, (10) 100# goats, well you get the picture  ).

I would state that I am legally *way* below the legal threshold, and perhaps I should come closer to it :evil grin:


----------



## piglett

Riverdale said:


> The USDA has something called 'animal units' (basically a 1000# cow, (5) 200# pigs, (10) 100# goats, well you get the picture  ).
> 
> I would state that I am legally *way* below the legal threshold, and perhaps I should come closer to it :evil grin:


*so i can have 100 chickens that weigh 10lbs each......i like the sound of that River*

*piglett*


----------



## expertnewbie

Bunnlevel, NC. Live in neighborhood. Loud dogs all around so chickens aint a complaint round here.


----------



## Riverdale

piglett said:


> *so i can have 100 chickens that weigh 10lbs each......i like the sound of that River*
> 
> *piglett*


And if some who has a 1500# horse complains about the chickens, tell them they have 1.5 animal units (their horse) and are 'out of compliance' 

That should put some 'knickers in a twist'


----------



## piglett

Riverdale said:


> And if some who has a 1500# horse complains about the chickens, tell them they have 1.5 animal units (their horse) and are 'out of compliance'
> 
> That should put some 'knickers in a twist'


sounds like a plan


----------



## lakesidemaiden

Patrick, thank you for saying this - We are moving from 304 Center Street to 82 Beach Pond Road in about a month and will be moving my chickens from my family farm in Tuftonboro to the new house (landlord approved - YAY! Let the Happy Dances ensue!) and I will have two roos. I knew that chickens were allowed, but the roo issue was a little vague, and you've just answered my question - though I'll probably go down and confirm it with the Town Clerk (also a chicken lady, btw lol) just to be sure before I bring my roo's down there 



piglett said:


> if your not happy with what the people down the street are doing go round up some cash & buy them out. either that or move
> we are in a residential area & we are allowed 1 farm animal
> however poultry doesn't count.
> someone would have to figure out how many chickens = a "beast"
> that is what our zoning says ....everyones is different
> we have 4 roosters rite now
> if i get tired of hearing 1 or all of them i'll fetch a pot
> if not they will live out their lives here.
> 
> good day all
> patrick evans
> 177 beach pond rd
> wolfeboro, new hampshire 03894


----------



## piglett

lakesidemaiden said:


> Patrick, thank you for saying this - We are moving from 304 Center Street to 82 Beach Pond Road in about a month and will be moving my chickens from my family farm in Tuftonboro to the new house (landlord approved - YAY! Let the Happy Dances ensue!) and I will have two roos. I knew that chickens were allowed, but the roo issue was a little vague, and you've just answered my question - though I'll probably go down and confirm it with the Town Clerk (also a chicken lady, btw lol) just to be sure before I bring my roo's down there


there are already a few people on the street with chickens &

most do have a rooster. I went by your new place..... looks like a great spot

for your flock. even if you need to put them in the shed out back to start off

a coop on skids say 6' x 10' that's movable if you end up at another place in

a couple years might be a good way to house the flock.

(I do have a 16' long car trailer that would move said coop no problem) 

I built one of my coops using an old popup camper frame

the tires & coupler are still on it so if i want to i can move it i can.

it's 10'x12' & just about everything i used to build it came from the dump

so i couldn't beat the price......FREE 

please post a pic of your birds once you get them to their new home

i would love to come by to check em out & talk chickens with you

good luck
patrick


----------



## lakesidemaiden

Thanks Patrick! I already have a coop, but I need to work a bit on it to divide it, and possibly build onto it and expand it. We'll be in the new place after the first of August, so I'll definitely give you a shout - would be great to have you down to talk chickens 



piglett said:


> there are already a few people on the street with chickens &
> 
> most do have a rooster. I went by your new place..... looks like a great spot
> 
> for your flock. even if you need to put them in the shed out back to start off
> 
> a coop on skids say 6' x 10' that's movable if you end up at another place in
> 
> a couple years might be a good way to house the flock.
> 
> (I do have a 16' long car trailer that would move said coop no problem)
> 
> I built one of my coops using an old popup camper frame
> 
> the tires & coupler are still on it so if i want to i can move it i can.
> 
> it's 10'x12' & just about everything i used to build it came from the dump
> 
> so i couldn't beat the price......FREE
> 
> please post a pic of your birds once you get them to their new home
> 
> i would love to come by to check em out & talk chickens with you
> 
> good luck
> patrick


----------



## piglett

lakesidemaiden said:


> Thanks Patrick! I already have a coop, but I need to work a bit on it to divide it, and possibly build onto it and expand it. We'll be in the new place after the first of August, so I'll definitely give you a shout - would be great to have you down to talk chickens


sounds good

update: we just picked up 6 turkey poults

this whole town is going to the birds


----------



## lakesidemaiden

LOL my sister wants to raise turkey's too


----------

